# Jack Demsey Sexing help!!



## LSBoost (Jan 21, 2010)

*Is it a Male or Female Jack Dempsey?*​
Male2090.91%Female29.09%


----------



## LSBoost (Jan 21, 2010)

Hi, I'm new to this forum but I'm not new to fish keeping. I've had a pair of healthy angels for
years until they die of old age. So at the beginning of 2009 I went out and got a Jack Dempsey
and a Green terror. Jack has always been the boss out of the two.

I would like to get some help telling which sex the jack Dempsey is. I bought it when it was
about 2 inches. Now that it is a year later it is 8 inches. I'm guessing it's almost full size?

I think it is a male, what do you think?


































Here is my GT, about 4.~ inches:[/b]


























Moderator can you move my post to Central American Cichlid? thanks


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

Your jack is a male.


----------



## phxl (Nov 21, 2008)

Great pictures!


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

Welcome to the forum :thumb:

Your jack is a male and a beautiful one at that. Great pictures :thumb:


----------



## LSBoost (Jan 21, 2010)

Thanks!


----------



## LSBoost (Jan 21, 2010)

Some of you may wonder what I feed it and how does the JD and GT live together. So, I'll just copy and paste this from the other thread.

One down side to keeping a JD and GT together is that they will lip lock from time to time. It's quite entertaining sometimes but if you are new to this you may think they are killing each other (kissing each other?).

When they were little the GT was bigger than the JD. There was a couple of weeks where the GT was actually the boss of the tank but that changed really quickly after JD find his true power.

The JD is in control of everything since then and he is the boss of the tank chasing the GT away from his territory time after time. Sometimes the GT will run into things and scratch itself a little bit but they heal really quick. In fact when little the JD bust the GT's bottom lips one time and the GT got scared of JD since then. That took a bit longer to heal then scratches. The busting lip never happen again since then though. I think they fight to figure out who should run the tank and to defend the territory.

I tried my best to remove any sharp or any object in the tank that could cause scratches to the GT. As you can see in the picture there is no scratches but there may be some minor ones from time to time and it will just take a day or two to heal.

As for feeding:

When I first bought my GT and JD I feed it TetraMin Tropical Flakes, and Hikari Cichlid Staple (mini pellet).

Why TetraMin Tropical Flakes? If you read my original post you will know that I used to have angel fish and that is what I fed them. I also notice that my JD love these flakes. It act like its seeing live food and attack the flakes. Pretty cool.

The result was good. The fish love it and so I decided to add Hikari Cichlid Gold to what I already have. The only problem was I can only find the medium pellet size at the local store. At the time they had some difficulty taking in the bigger size pellet but they grew in no time and consume all of the food.

I decided to switch over to wardley cichlid floating pellets in place of the hikari product because it was a bit cheaper and the fish are happy eater. I also add in Tretra Blood worms freeze dried food for a treat. I still have TetraMin Tropical Flakes so that's still in their diet.

They've been on this diet for a few months now and I notice that it is okay but the hikari product is better. How do I know?

The fish act differently every time I hold up each different food container. They used to go crazy on the hikari cichlid gold and now they're just happy with the wardley stuff. xD

One thing that I haven't tried yet is live food.

Anyways, what I've learn is to mix a lot of things in their diet and they will be healthy. How would you like to eat only pizza for the rest of your life? Well I don't know if that's a good example because some of you might be jumping up and down going "I LOVE PIZZA!" you may like it but its not good for your health eating it everyday. Feeding JD and GT different things every day or every other day is a good idea even if some of the product is better than others. I will add the hikari product back into their diet that way there's a huge variety. If you guys have any questions let me know.

Oh, I keep my tank at 78 degrees. If they get too aggressive I'll turn the heater down to 77 but not too much problems with 78.


----------



## Riceburner (Sep 3, 2008)

nice colour on the GT. I've got one in with my JDs, but it smaller than them and has lost some of it's fringe colour.


----------



## LSBoost (Jan 21, 2010)

Hey, do you guys know what sex the GT is? I thought its a male too but it's not getting the hump on its head.


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

your GT looks very male, some males develop no nauchal hump whatsoever, it all depends on genetics and dominance.

I wonder who voted that JD a female :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## LSBoost (Jan 21, 2010)

Who know... I guess the GT is a male too.


----------



## LSBoost (Jan 21, 2010)

Gage you are right it is a male, it has only been a month since I took that picture of the GT and now it's "starting" to get a pretty good size hump. I'll post up a picture in my other thread once it's a little bit bigger. Link to the thread ---> http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?t=208309


----------



## mylutino (Feb 23, 2010)

def a male jack, the spots dont extend past his eyes as far as a females.

As far as GT, prob a male, as females usually start laying eggs at about 3 inches, if you havent seen her protect a rock and attack you through the glass by now more than likely a male, females growth usually get stunted a little from laying eggs.


----------

